# Sig P226 (40 cal) = Awsome!



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks to all who helped me with my noob questions. Here's the range report from my first trip out with my Sig P226. The targets were hanging just past the ranges white line, I"m guessing 30-35 feet. I shot about 100 rounds thru her today. This was only my second time shooting ever. My wife did better than me on her new XD-40, but that's another story. Here's the target images, I got worst later in the session, my arms felt heavy so I'm guessing that's because I haven't really shot much. Over all I'm very pleased. After hitting the middle I tried to hit the other areas of the target to practice my aim. :smt023

First target.









Second









Third


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new Sig.!!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Good report..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gnet158 said:


> After hitting the middle I tried to hit the other areas of the target to practice my aim. :smt023


Uh huh, heard that one before...

:smt033


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

In that second picture you almost have a halo. Gotta love target art.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats on the new sig


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Uh huh, heard that one before...
> 
> :smt033


That's my story and I'm sticking to it! :mrgreen:

Come in, a hole in the middle is just boring!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey, I do that sometimes..After I test a gun and achieve my objective, I hate to trash a good target sheel, so I try practicing to shoot other areas withing the target to test how much I can control my point and shoot at different vertical and horizontal angles, kind of test your arm's muscle control as pointing at non-convenient angles...and i end up shooting one bullet at a time and keep pulling my target in and out to locate if i hit the target in the intended position..


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats on the Sig!  One nice gun!


----------

